# German Jobseeker Visa



## immigguy2015 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello all,

I have recently joined this group, and have some queries on the German Jobseeker visa, to which I hope will get some responses.

1. Is is necessary to obtain the jobseeker visa in case you with to work in Germany? I mean even if I get the visa, it would be difficult for me to leave my current job, and move to Germany in search of a job. Would it serve any purpose obtaining the jobseeker visa and searching for jobs while still being in India( my current job location).

2. I hold a Bachelors Degree in Commerce, and also am a Chartered Accountant. I heard that Chartered Accountants degree from India is not recognised by the consulate, and they will only consider me as a Bachelors Degree holder, and they will reject the application. Is it true? I intend to work in the IT domain, I am a SAP consultant with 8+ years experience.

Looking forward to some responses to the above.

Thanks in advance,
Amit


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. The job seeker visa is for people who want to stay in Germany (longer than a tourist visa allows) during their job search. If you don"t intend to do that, you don't need this visa.
2. Check the ANABIN database (google it!) for recognition of foreign degrees. Accountant ("Buchhalter") is a non-degree profession in Germany.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

German Missions in India: The site for all your quests..
German Missions in India - German National visas


----------

